# Do your doggies like looking out the window?



## Kissyfur (Jul 23, 2004)

DO your little doggies like to peer out of your windows during the day? My doggie LOVESSSSSSSSSSS to sit and watch the birdfeeder! She will walk up to the glass door and put one paw on the glass (like she is waving to them). She goes 'APE' over squirrels...and isnt too sure what she thinks of the neighborhood canines. I understand a new sheepdog just moved in across the street (that will appear as a dinosaur version of her self). heehe


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

lol, thats cute. well, we have petstairs in front of the window so that the dogs can look outside---and gruffi uses it.







i dont know why---but he does. lol. they bark at dogs and people walking in the paseos. i let them bark twice and then i tell them "ok, thats enough, no bark" and if they bark again, i squirt them with the water bottle.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

we bought 2 matching footstools from Kirklands to put on both sides of our door.

This is where our girls spend most of their days.









Of course they have to both sit on the same side, the younger one has to know what her older sister is looking at at all times.


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

Glamourdog, that's adorable!

Casper only likes looking out the door or windows if another of our dogs is doing it. He has to see what's going on! When the dogs smush their noses up to the door it leaves little wet prints. So I have big nose prints (Golden Retreiver), medium nose prints (Basset Hound), and tiny ones from the Maltese.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

CUTE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Glamour Dog they are so cute!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i live on the second floor so i am scared to let him look out the window on his own but i will pick him up so he can see out


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

At our other apartment , before we moved, we used to have a hugh window so the girls used to go upstairs to the bedroom get on the bed and look out for a long time, they bark at anything and anyone passing by. 

where we live now the only place they can lookout is in our bedroom on top of our bed but the view is the top of othe townhomes and the skye an the top or trees so they dont really espend too much time there. I need to get them a footstool so I can place by other windows for them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Tiki loves to look outside. 

I love the idea of the foot stools, I have the same kind of windows at my front door. I currently have lace curtins on them so Tiki will press his face into them to see out.... then he will bark and huff until someone picks him up and holds the curtin aside so he can see out.

Judi


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley sits at the back sliding glass door some, and at the front glass door if the big door is open...but he doesn't seem to really care too much.

What he REALLY loves is to hang his head out the window in the car! That has got to be a sight to others passing! I usually just do this when we are toodling around town running errands because it has been so hot. The other day on the way to puppy class...it was almost an hour drive and 90+ degrees....must have the AC on! So I did not roll the windows down. He was very upset about it. He kept getting up to look out the window..I guess to see if I had changed my mind...he would press his nose to the glass...look at me and "huff"....and then collapse back in my lap again. Poor baby!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

My bed (and pillows) are right underneath the window. Boom likes to lay there and watch and see whats goin on outside.

If he wants me up but I refuse to get up he'll lay on my head like a hat and still look outside. He fell asleep for about 2 hours the other day on my head.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOL that is so cute

My Mom's dog, Cisco (he is really mine but she stole him







) is a window hound! He reminds me of a cat. he will just lay in the windowsill and watch the world go by... that is untill someone he doesn't like (not sure why) walks by then he turns into crazy deranged dog and puts snot all over the window!

LOL but Brit can't even reach the window! LOL but she is getting a lot more inquisative (sp?







)!


----------

